# He's finally here!



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I work from home so am generally home all but a couple of hours or day. Isabella is completely and 100% attached to me. However, I think she shows some signs of separation anxiety when I'm not home. No messes or destructiveness of any sort . . .but I generally give her a treat when I leave and she waits until I return before eating it (otherwise she can't wait to scarf it down). We're hoping adding a new little brother to keep her company will help with that.

We returned home with Raider last night and they've seriously been inseparable ever since. Yes, I know my signature still says Oeo but he's gone through four name changes before we got him home and decided definitely, he's a Raider, LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulation Raider is so darn cute and Isabella will love having a little brother And more pictures please!. How was the first night?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations Isabella is going to have so much fun playing with her little brother. Raider is a cutie pie. How did the first night go?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, Suzi . First night was a tad rough . . .we didnt get home until 11pm and by the time we got everyone settled in for the night, it was 1:30 or so (I'm totally not a night time person LOL). His crate was on a chair next to my bed and he quietly whined a couple of times, but stopped as soon as I put my fingers through the grate. Wide awake at 6:30 though LOL

He's been up for 5 hours straight. I tried putting him in his expen, an hour ago, along with his crate w/crate door open. You'd have thought I was torturing him for all the carrying on he did for a solid half hour in spite of me being within eye and ear shot. 

But he's now curled up in my lap and Isabella is curled up at my feet so hopefully we can all get a couple of winks


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is great to hear that they had an instant connection. He is about the cutest thing ever! Two beautiful havies!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How adorable! Glad everything is going relatively smoothly!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations., one day at a time. lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats...Havs seem to be fast friends! He is adorable.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone . . .a couple winks for me was about all I got, but the "kids" are still sound asleep. Raider slept curled up in the crook of my arm. Can you tell I'm failing miserably at crate training? LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, AODRABLE!! COngrats! So excited that they are getting along so well so fast!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He's adorable. Glad they made an instant connection after all the worrying you did about how Isabella would react! I'm sure they will be great buddies. Enjoy them.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

A beautiful pair!! Wow sounds like a long night, glad you got a little nap!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know why I was so worried . . .so far, all is good. I'm glad Isabella still has some puppy in her as she's really enjoying having a puppy to play with. If he wanders out of the room, she goes running along behind him to make sure he doesn't get into mischief. She wouldn't have left my side before. Maybe she thinks he's a chicken she needs to herd LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a beautiful pair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Very very cute!!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to all of you!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Yesterday wasn't quite as smooth . . .Isabella was a little less enamored with Raider after she woke up and he's STILL here. She's doping this passive aggressive thing and not her typical playful self like she was Saturday. I know she wouldn't hurt him, but she is somewhat bullying him


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's probably tired too! Make sure that there are times/places that she can get away from him and have some peace and quiet. Also make sure that you give HER tons of attention so that it's clear to her that she's still "top dog".


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

He is so sweet! Funny about the name change. We changed Oscars name several times in the first few days we had him. I am so glad his big sister loves him! That is a BIG relief! I had a little progress this morning. Buzzy and Oscar played on the bed until Buzzy remembered he doesn't like Oscar. It was really funny. They were so cute together! The first few weeks are a little rough until you get in to a routine but it will all be great!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a cutie, Congratulations! They will work it out and I'm sure be best of friends before you know it. It's an adjustment for everyone.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

BTW, you also may want to crate him or put him in an ex-pen so that she doesn't think she HAS to play with Raider all the time. Oscar sometimes antagonizes Buzzy (and I so want to blame him), but really it's Oscar that annoys him and constantly wants to play. When that happens I put Oscar in his pen with some toys or a bully stick and it restores peace.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Claire, you are right they really do look alike. Mine are two and a half and ten months old. Izzy=Bella the older one is like your Isabella, very mellow and easy going but the little one did create a little havoc at first. 
She wanted to play and rough house all the time and Izzy would not correct her (sometimes too aggresive behavior)...she would just run away. Well that lasted for about a month and Izzy decided she had had enough....since that time they are the best of friends.
They are a joy and so much fun...they do everything together, eat out of the same bowl, have to go outside together, sleep next to each other and sit by the door waiting patiently for us to come back. (if we only take one of them to town) (a little bonding time for each one of them) 

Anyway as to Stella's coloring it has not changed at all, it may look a little different in the pictures but it is just the lighting. Both of them have stayed the same....hopefully her beautiful chocolate will stay...but it is those beautiful green eyes that get me.

Enjoy your little ones and have a great day....Estelle and the Bella Sisters

The first picture Stella is 5 months old and the second one is just a couple of weeks ago, after their haircuts.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, we're making good use of the expen. Rarely does Isabella instigate it, but little Raider can hardly bare to be apart from Isabella . . . .but just like a pesky little brother, he can definitely get her goad LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Estelle . . .Isabella has changed drastically from the brown and white she once was . . .but the brown was much lighter tannish color. She has the silvering gene and I'm seeing a lot of that in her ears.

Raider, on the other hand, is chocolate with very similar coloring to Izzie's. Both his parents are white with tan points, and his breeder doesn't expect him to change much. However, I'll be surprised considering how much Isabella has changed. One things for sure though . . .that cute brown chocolate nose is here to stay LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Adorable... both of them! Enjoy!


----------

